# Shaggy dog playing ball!!



## AndreaS (Oct 21, 2010)

Ruby's favorite thing to do!!


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

A familiar sight! They are so ball obsessed.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ahh she looks lovely x


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Cute pic! My 'Lo loves balls to, her all time favorite is a golf ball!


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

aww cutie


----------

